# Insurance on vintage cars



## SARAHPMAN (28 Jun 2006)

Hi all 

i was hoping to buy a vintage convertable in the near future. anybody any idea about insurance on such a car. is it huge. i am 22 and driving a 1L at the moment 

thanks a million
Sarah


----------



## Ravima (28 Jun 2006)

If you are a member of a recognised vintage car association/group, as far as I know FBD began a scheme in recent times. Try phoning or emailing them.


----------



## Eurofan (28 Jun 2006)

You may find it difficult, any classic insurers i'm aware of require 25 as minimum age with full ncb and another main car.


----------



## Lorz (30 Jun 2006)

Carole Nash are great for Classic Car Insurance - we got a MG conv. insured with 5 named drivers (all over 25) for ~€400! Def. worth calling them.

http://www.carolenash.com/car.asp


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jul 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> we got a MG conv. insured with 5 named drivers (all over 25) for ~€400!


Was this as your main car, or do you have another vehicle?


----------



## Plane (3 Jul 2006)

Any insurers that I know of all ask for over 25's and have another full time car on a private policy.
However if the vintage policy was in someone else's name you could drive the vintage car under the third party extension on your own poilcy if applicable.
Try O'Riordans in Cork also, you can have named drivers at no extra cost too.


----------



## bacchus (3 Jul 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Was this as your main car, or do you have another vehicle?


 
Usually, classic insurance can not be applied to main car but only to second and more cars.
Classic insurance covers 20+ years cars while classic road tax starts when 30+ years...
Few years back, Porsche 911SC full-comprehensive through Carol Nash was in around €600. Special deal for Porsche Club Ireland.
So, worth it to check if you can get classic insurance through a club.


----------



## Lorz (3 Jul 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Was this as your main car, or do you have another vehicle?


 
It was a second car for all named drivers.


----------



## RainyDay (3 Jul 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> It was a second car for all named drivers.


And for the main driver (as well as the named drivers)?


----------



## Lorz (4 Jul 2006)

Yes - it was a second car for all drivers concerned.


----------

